# HD 4890X2 kommt !



## Explosiv (13. April 2009)

Nach unzähligen Spekulationen und die verneinung seitens AMD im März, wurde jetzt grünes Licht gegeben für die HD4890X2 ! 
David Cummings zuständig beim Marketing bei AMD hatte bereits bekannt gegeben, das keine Dual GPU auf Basis des RV790 Kerns bei AMD geplant ist, aufgrund einer zu hohen Leistungsaufnahme.
Jedoch wurde jetzt von ATI/AMD bekannt gegeben, das Partner diese selbst entwickeln dürfen. 
Das Ziel der Partner ist es eine Karte auf den Markt zu bringen, um dem aktuellem Platzhirsch der Dual-Grafikkarte GeForce GTX 295 von NVIDEA Konkurrenz zu machen. 
Die Leistungsaufnahme wird utopisch hohe Werte von ca. 350-375 Watt erreichen. 
Laut AMD ist es den Partnern auch freigestellt, OC-Versionen mit 1Ghz Kerntakt zu entwickeln. 
Somit wird eine 4890 X2 zwei 8-Pin-Anschlüsse benötigen  ! 

Würdet ihr euch solch eine Karte zulegen ?

Quelle: CB http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/grafikkarten/ati/2009/april/ati-partner_radeon_hd_4890_x2/

Mfg


----------



## Uziflator (13. April 2009)

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.

*PS: Du musst die Quelle verlinken, nicht bloß "CB" hinschreiben.*


----------



## Cornholio (13. April 2009)

Nunja also ich würde mir solch eine Karte nicht zulegen. Die Gründe liegen ja auf der Hand, nämlich der viel zu hohe Stromverbrauch und die damit verbundene Hitzeentwicklung...


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. April 2009)

Wenn eine Version mit 1 Ghz Kerntakt kommt, dann besorg ich mir das Teil auf jeden Fall, die Leistung muss dann einfach überwältigend sein.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Explosiv (13. April 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> *PS: Du musst die Quelle verlinken, nicht bloß "CB" hinschreiben.*


 Mmh, ich war ja noch nicht fertig,... ! Siehe die Uhrzeit deines Beitrages und meines edits,... !

Mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Wenn eine Version *mit 1 Gb Kerntakt *kommt, dann besorg ich mir das Teil auf jeden Fall, die Leistung muss dann einfach überwältigend sein.
> 
> grüße, Railroads




Du meinst eher 1GHz 


@topic
Das war irgendwie absehbar, bin mal gespannt was letztendlich draus wird


----------



## push@max (13. April 2009)

Von einer GPU mit 1GHz Takt träume ich schon lange  und dann noch gleich im Doppelpack!

Allerdings zerstört die hohe Stromaufnahme meine Träume...der Anschaffungspreis einer solchen Karten ist extrem, die zusätzlichen Stromkosten im Jahr auch.

Da tut das Spielen dann weh


----------



## Explosiv (13. April 2009)

Jo das stimmt schon, die hohe Leistungsaufnahme ist da schon etwas störend. Deshalb war seitens AMD auch keine geplant und es wird den Partnern selbst überlassen. 
Ich könnte aber damit leben, wenn die Karte im 2D-Betrieb vernünftig heruntergetaktet wird.

Mfg


----------



## Cornholio (13. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Von einer GPU mit 1GHz Takt träume ich schon lange  und dann noch gleich im Doppelpack!



Wenn du diese Grafikkarte im Doppelpack hast, dann kannst du für deinen PC direkt ein eigenes Kraftwerk aufmachen


----------



## push@max (13. April 2009)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Ich könnte aber damit leben, wenn die Karte im 2D-Betrieb vernünftig heruntergetaktet wird.
> 
> Mfg



Zumindest bei der HD4870 funktioniert das gar nicht, da muss man mit RivaTuner alleine Hand anlegen und die Karte runtertakten.

Die Wärmeentwicklung wird auch sicherlich enorm sein, es werden bei der 4870X2 schon über 90° C erreicht. Da muss dann auch gleich eine andere Kühllösung verbaut werden.

Ich weiß nicht, es wird meiner Ansicht nach aber wieder Zeit, dass eine komplett neue Chip Generation kommt. Hab die ganzen Refreshes bei Nvidia und ATI so langsam satt...das schlimmste ist aber, dass man von den neuen GPU's noch nichts hört.

Also wird es noch ein paar Monate dauern...


----------



## Explosiv (13. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Also wird es noch ein paar Monate dauern...


Wenn nicht sogar Jahre  ! Spätestens kurz vor erscheinen von Win7 wird es soweit sein,...

Mfg


----------



## push@max (13. April 2009)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Wenn nicht sogar Jahre  ! Spätestens kurz vor erscheinen von Win7 wird es soweit sein,...
> 
> Mfg



Hmm...ich rechne eigentlich schon noch kurz vor Weihnachten mit neuen GPU's.

Aber sie sollen sich noch ruhig die paar Monate Zeit nehmen, vielleicht gibt es dann wieder einen Leistungssprung, wie mit der 8800GTX damals


----------



## Biosman (13. April 2009)

Wo issen das problem? Das ist eine Dual GPU Karte! 2 dicke high end karten GTX 280/GTX285 und HD4890 würden im SLi sogut wie das gleiche verbrauchen^^


----------



## Player007 (13. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Wärmeentwicklung wird auch sicherlich enorm sein, es werden bei der 4870X2 schon über 90° C erreicht. Da muss dann auch gleich eine andere Kühllösung verbaut werden.



Vielleicht wird die Grafikkarte auch gleich mit einer Wasserkühlung ausgeliefert und mit einem 1000 Watt Netzteil. Kostet dann gleich schlappe 600-700€  

Gruß


----------



## push@max (13. April 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird die Grafikkarte auch gleich mit einer Wasserkühlung ausgeliefert und mit einem 1000 Watt Netzteil. Kostet dann gleich schlappe 600-700€
> 
> Gruß



Eine Wassergekühlte 4870X2 von Sapphire kostet heute noch heftige 656€...ein System aus einem Core i7 + X58 Board + 4890X2 und schon hat man die 600W


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. April 2009)

Naja, es wäre wohl besser die karte mit 2 8-Pol Stromanschlüssen und zusätzlich noch einem 6 Polstromanschluss zu versehen, denn wenn man bedenkt, das eine HD4870X2 ja schon unübertaktet unter Extrembedingungen ca.:375W aus dem netzteil zieht, könntens mit der HD4890X2 ja wohl schon an die 425+ W werden, da ja eine einzellne HD4890 unter Extrembedingungen bis zu ca.: 210W zieht bei 190W TPD (@stock) zieht, was jann schon bei einer normal getakteten X2 Version auf etwa 420W hindeuten würde. Wenn man nun noch die Taktrate von 1GHz hinzuzieht, was eventuell nochmal zu eiener gesteigerten GPU-Spannung führen könnte und einem Speicherausbau auf 2GB je GPU vorsieht, denke ich, das es in Verbinung mit eienr Trislot-Kühllösung zu einer maximalen Leistungsaufnahme im bereich von 450W kommen könnte.

Wenn man bei der HD4870X2 den Lüfter auf 100% stellt, bleibt die eigentlich auch im 3d Betrieb unter 70°C... Ich denke mit eiener Trislotlösung und Delta  -ähnlichen Lüftern sollte die Verlustleistung einer HD4890X2 OC Version noch innerhalb halbwegs vernünftiger Temperaturen bei einem ziemlich hohen Geräuschpegel unter Kontrolle zu bringen sein...


----------



## Explosiv (13. April 2009)

Wieso 2x8Pin und 1x6Pin ? Es reichen doch 2x8Pin Stromstecker vollkommen aus. Du kannst aus einem 8Pin bis zu (150 Watt) ziehen, der Rest kommt vom PCI-Express Slot ( 75 Watt ) macht unterm Strich 375 Watt (nicht spezifiziert). 
Wie in dem Artikel von CB zu lesen ist, wäre bei dieser Leistungsaufnahme eine Taktrate von 1 GHz realisierbar,... !

Mfg

.


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. April 2009)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Wieso 2x8Pin und 1x6Pin ? Es reichen doch 2x8Pin Stromstecker vollkommen aus. Du kannst aus einem 8Pin bis zu (150 Watt) ziehen, der Rest kommt vom PCI-Express Slot ( 75 Watt ) macht unterm Strich 375 Watt (nicht spezifiziert).
> Wie in dem Artikel von CB zu lesen ist, wäre bei dieser Leistungsaufnahme eine Taktrate von 1 GHz realisierbar,... !
> 
> Mfg
> ...



Weil ich von einer maximalen realen Leistungsaufnahme von bis zu 450W bei er OC-Version ausgehe und es eigentlich nicht so toll ist das Netzteil außerhalb der Spezifikationen zu betreiben....


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. April 2009)

Wenn die Hersteller da selber herumtüfteln dürfen, wie wäre es dann mit einem externen Netzteil für diese Grafikkarte?
Dann müßte man sich wenigstens keine Sorgen machen, ob das PC-Netzteil nicht kollabiert.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es doch schon mal eine Grafikkarte mit externem Netzteil...


----------



## Biosman (14. April 2009)

Ich hoffe du hast dann auch in deinem externem Geldbeuteil genug power aufgehoben ~.~


----------



## push@max (14. April 2009)

Schade, dass ATI es innerhalb eines Jahres nicht geschafft hat, den RV770 im Energieverbrauch unter Last zu optimieren.


----------



## Bucklew (14. April 2009)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Wieso 2x8Pin und 1x6Pin ? Es reichen doch 2x8Pin Stromstecker vollkommen aus. Du kannst aus einem 8Pin bis zu (150 Watt) ziehen, der Rest kommt vom PCI-Express Slot ( 75 Watt ) macht unterm Strich 375 Watt (nicht spezifiziert).


das schluckt doch schon die 4870X2....


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. April 2009)

Biosman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast dann auch in deinem externem Geldbeuteil genug power aufgehoben ~.~



Wer sich so eine Grafikkarte kaufen will, muß auch damit rechnen, das er sich ein neues Netzteil dazu kaufen muß.
Das wäre dann auch nicht billiger, als würde ATI ein passendes Netzteil gleich zur Karte dazu legen.
Ein logischer Schritt wäre es allemal.


----------



## sevi (14. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich kostet die Karte dann 500€ und dann ein passendes Netzteil noch 100€ also könnte man sich gleich 3 xGTX260 kaufen. Deswegen werd ich mir wahrscheinlich eher die GTX 295 holen


----------



## El-Hanfo (14. April 2009)

sevi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kostet die Karte dann 500€ und dann ein passendes Netzteil noch 100€ also könnte man sich gleich 3 xGTX260 kaufen. Deswegen werd ich mir wahrscheinlich eher die GTX 295 holen


Für die 3 GTX260 brauch man aber auch ein Board das TripleSLI unterstützt.
Bei der HD4890X2 nicht. In hohen Einstellungen würde die ATI die GTX295 sicherlich so richtig bashen, da letztere ja nur die 896MB RAM hat. Und bei niedrigen Einstellungen machen DualGPU-Karten nich so viel Sinn.
Bin richtig gespannt, wie nun die Temperaturen der Karte sind, wenn sie wirklich 1GHz CHiptakt einhalten würden. Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke interessieren mcih natürlich auch sehr. 
2x8Pin finde ich auch sehr heftig. Mein NT hat nur einen 6x Stecker 

MfG


----------



## Gott des Stahls (15. April 2009)

1Ghz Kerntakt
Die muss ja echt SAU schnell sein.Nur leider ist der Stromverbrauch nicht gerade moderat.Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch mit dem 40nm Prozess.
Und Hoffentlich können noch andere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.2x8Pin ist ja ziemlich hart.Zwei von diesen Dingern treiben einen in den Ruin.Tja,es werden in Zukunft wohl noch großere Monster erschaffen.Was kommt denn eigentlich nach Nanometer?Irgendwann werden die Dinger vom Stromverbrauch her Unbezahlbar werden.Hoffen wir das beste.


MfG...


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. April 2009)

Naja, ich warte lieber auf ne 5870 X2 oder so xD. Dann vielleicht mit 40nm Fertigung und weniger Stromverbauch... Dann is meine NVidia auch reif für den Müll...

Aber 1 GHz Kerntakt is schon geil... xD


----------



## Dancop (28. Mai 2009)

Kommt die Karte noch?


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht, mal eine frage, kann man aus einem 6pin und noch was anderem einen 8pin Stecker machen??


----------



## -NTB- (28. Mai 2009)

Atis HD 4870x2 reicht in diesem segment meiner meinunf nach vollkommen aus!!! Ist schon heiß&laut genugt das teil...Mir scheint es geht eher darum die "pole"-positin zu behalten/erobern....
ich finde ATI/AMD sollte lieber ihre Techniker für die Entwicklung der "next generation Karts" einsetzten...


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

Mhh, die HD 4890 ist als Single-GPU-Lösung schon dermaßen laut unter Last, sofern da nicht nicht optimiert wird, würde mich auch die Leistung vom Kauf abhalten.


----------



## push@max (28. Mai 2009)

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass die Karte noch kommt..aber man weiß ja nie, schließlich kommt jetzt auch eine Nvidia Karte mit zwei vollwertigen GTX285 + 4GB raus...


----------



## Player007 (28. Mai 2009)

Ja das ist dann die High-Highendlösung.
1. GTX 285 X2 vs. HD4890X2
2. GTX 295 vs. HD4870X2
3. GTX 275 vs. HD4890
4. GTX 260 vs. HD4870
5. GTS 250 vs. HD4850

Gruß


----------



## Axim (28. Mai 2009)

Ich sehs auch so dass das eher unnötig ist. Welcher Noob bringt es nicht fertig seine 4870 X2 zu übertakten?


----------



## Player007 (28. Mai 2009)

Axim schrieb:


> Ich sehs auch so dass das eher unnötig ist. Welcher Noob bringt es nicht fertig seine 4870 X2 zu übertakten?



Die HD4890X2 wird aber deutlich höher gehen, als die HD4870X2, es war sogar die Rede, das die HD4890X2 mit 1Ghz GPU Takt ausgeliefert wird und da kommt keine HD4870X2 dran 

Gruß


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Mai 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass die Karte noch kommt..aber man weiß ja nie, schließlich kommt jetzt auch eine Nvidia Karte mit zwei vollwertigen GTX285 + 4GB raus...


Ja, aber angeblich nur 1000 Stück.


----------



## cami (28. Mai 2009)

Und zu einem wohl irrsinnigen preis. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man für den preis einer 285 gtx, einen neuen midrage pc zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## Player007 (30. Mai 2009)

>500€ wird die bestimmt kosten, wenn es keine Preissenkungen bei der GTX 295 gibt.
Evtl. wird aber auch der Preis der GTX 295 gesenkt (durch das Singel PCB?), dann könnte die neue GTX 285X2 für den Preis der GTX 295 verkauft werden, also ca. 450€.

Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Wenn eine Version mit 1 Ghz Kerntakt kommt, dann besorg ich mir das Teil auf jeden Fall, die Leistung muss dann einfach überwältigend sein.
> 
> grüße, Railroads


Ich würde mir das dann net kaufen, aber dsa muss ne Leistung sein
aber dann braucht man auch ein entsprechendes Netzteil. Selbst bei der GTX280 hatten ja schon viele probleme mit den netzteilen, aber bei der muss das ja erst recht bei den meisten zu problemen führen^^


----------



## push@max (30. Mai 2009)

Ich finde, dass es so langsam wieder Zeit für ganz neue Grafikkarten wird. 

Das Beispiel mit der GTX285 X2 4GB zeigt, das man jetzt schon auf extreme Lösungen zurückgreift, um die Leistung zu pushen.

Früher war das aber auch nicht anders, da gab es auch "TOP"-Varianten einer ATI X1800XT, die noch mit einem zusätzlichen kleiner Netzteil ausgeliefert wurden. 

Bei Nvidia gab es damals die 7800GTX XXX...

Die waren auch total überteuert...naja, der neue Nvidia-Chip soll ja bereits das Tape-Out hinter sich haben


----------



## Player007 (1. Juni 2009)

Ja dieses Jahr kommen ja die neuen GPUs raus, das wird noch spannend.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

So lange ist es noch gar nicht her, dass die letzten Grafikkarten (GTX 280, HD4870) erschienen sind.

Das war auch April/Mai letzten Jahres...und eigentlich besteht kein Bedarf an neuen Grafikkarten, weil die aktuellen noch für alle Spiele Leistung satt haben.


----------

